# Dog Treats



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

As I have mentioned occasionally, I work in a store that sells healthy food and high quality products for dogs. We have a number of treats that are designed for small dogs so they are tiny, but hard biscuits. I was just wondering what the general opinion is on giving dog treats. I'm certain the ingredients are fine (one of them has turkey, cranberries, flour and rosemary) but I don't want them to be too hard. Once I had one of the treats in my pocket and he freaked for it. He managed to bite a piece off (despite his lack of front teeth on top) but I took it away as I didn't want him to hurt his teeth.

Quigley is just so picky and I can't get him to eat any soft treats (besides his bugs) grr. and I can't find the baby meat sticks that everyone says picky eaters love so much. I just really want something that I can bring when we go places. His dehydrated beef is good but too rich for him to have all the time.

Also I found this recipe for dog cookies and I think I'll make them as Christmas treats for my brother's dog could Quigley have some (assuming he'll eat it)? Most of the comments say they turn out soft like cookies not like hard biscuits. 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/good-dog-c ... etail.aspx


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The only thing I'd really suggest, is using your own personal homemade chicken stock, rather than those "cubed broth stock" they suggest to use.

Just use 3/4 of stock, rather than melting 2 cubes in 3/4 of water.

(An edit...and just in case... homemade chicken stock, as in either taking some chicken and boiling it in water, or taking chicken bones and boiling it in water for the flavour. Easiest would be to buy chicken with bone in, debone it yourself, and use the meat for yourself, while using the bones to boil the broth.)

As for dog treats, the only problem with them is that they tend to be really hard. If you get a clean hammer( or something ) to break up into very small bite size pieces, then I don't see a problem with them.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, I thought that their hardness would be the main/only problem. He's such a bugger he's missing teeth and I'd like to feed him softer things but he won't eat it unless it is crunchy. :roll:


----------

